# Goby fish



## reefgirl1027 (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm new at sait water fish so i was wondering how much a goby fish or a fire fish or a hi fin red banded goby cost here in ontario? i have a 8g nano tank so i was thinking of putting one goby fish, some snails & a cleaner shrimp.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I baught my orange spotted sleeper goby's at big Al's for 60 bux for 2.
if you hang tight ,mine have babies i just need to put sand in and you could get one cheap lol


----------



## reefgirl1027 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Golby fish*

That would be great but, i only have a 8 gallon nano tank & i read they can grow to 6 inches.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Im gonna put my 2 in the 20 gl they should do fine provided they have enough food .1 may be ok but i dont think they are 6 inches maybe 4 inches , maybe ill measure them when i move them .


----------



## reefgirl1027 (Jun 29, 2008)

All i know from reserching is with live rock you have to minus about 5" from the tank. i look up the fish & the size they get when they are full grown are 6" & for my tank that's too big, but for your tank i think 2 is max. i'm not a expert but, i know when you add live rock it takes up alot of swimming area. i'm looking for the smallest goby fish i can get without messing with the bio. system. i'm use to fresh wtr. had big tanks so sait wtr is new to me & i have a really small tank cause of space, i want to be very careful.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Will brackish gobies tolerate full marine?

W


----------

